# A real wood alien



## Twig Man (Jun 10, 2012)

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/82589655/


----------



## scotirish (Jun 10, 2012)

*OH MY!!! :wacko1::wacko1: I hate to say it but I am from the Detroit area and I do know several people who must have come from Mars with this guy.  If he "don't take no orders from women" I question if there is any on Mars (his home) and if not it would explain a lot about his attitude. :teethlaugh::teethlaugh:*


----------



## Twig Man (Jun 10, 2012)

scotirish said:


> *OH MY!!! :wacko1::wacko1: I hate to say it but I am from the Detroit area and I do know several people who must have come from Mars with this guy.  If he "don't take no orders from women" I question if there is any on Mars (his home) and if not it would explain a lot about his attitude. :teethlaugh::teethlaugh:*



He wouldnt survive at my house LOL


----------



## LoneStar (Jun 10, 2012)

I used to think anybody north of Virginia was a "Yankee".... but the more I get to know youse guys, the more I just see "Northern Rednecks" 

:rofl2: :rofl2: :rofl2:


----------

